# Lightroom & lightroom mobile trial version



## AdeC

hi, I decided to subscribe to the photography subscription last night after much deliberation but realised if i want the full benefit of lightroom/photoshop/mobile 
i would have to subscribe.
After downloading lightroom from app centre on my desktop i launched lightroom and in the top left corner it states i have the trial version an i have 27 days left 
of the lightroom mobile trial so i decided to leave a post on the adobe forums and was told to contact customer support via chat and this is the outcome so far 
i have just come off the technical support chat and they have had to escalate it to the next level as he couldnt sort the problem out.

He got me to sign in and out several times and checked a few things on my computer but it still keeps saying 27 days left of lightroom
mobile trial. 
The strange thing is if i sign into the Mobile app on my ipad it says 26 days left and at the bottom DISK USAGE 18GB of 57GB.


Its really not worth using lightroom yet as i dont want to start my photo collection until this issue is sorted in case i have to delete everything.
The technician said they will either phone me or email a resolution.
Does anyone have any ideas about the issue.
RegardS Adrian


----------



## clee01l

Is this the subscription that you licensed?
https://creative.adobe.com/plans/of...undle&ef_id=U0gjiwAABGyju6T7:20140411171659:s

If so, there seems to be something missing from your post. 
Have you downloaded and installed the Creative Cloud Desktop App & Adobe Application Manager? 

http://www.adobe.com/appsmanager/index.html

If not, then you need to do this first. 
When installed, you can open the App Tab and click on the {Install} button for the apps in your subscription


----------



## AdeC

Hi
yes that is the subscription and i have the apps manager on the top bar of my macbook pro.I downloaded lightroom & photoshop last night from the drop down list and if i click on it 
it lists Your APPS as lightroom and photoshop and both show up to date.

Regards Adrian


----------



## clee01l

OK, then if I understand correctly, your LR app is working fine and not showing as a trial but your Lightroom Mobile app on the iPad is showing as a trial and it is the iPad App that is the problem.  
I'm going to have to plead ignorance on the iPad LR app since I have not installed it on my iPad.


----------



## AdeC

hi clee,
The notification is in the left hand corner of lightroom on my macbook pro it says 27 days left in lightroom mobile trial.
The lightroom version is 5.4 which is the current version and i can't work out why it says 27 days on my laptop and 26 days on my iPad. 
i  am very confused and really would like to get to the bottom of the issue.

Adrian


----------



## Jim Wilde

Actually, it sounds more like this issue:

http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-mobile-tells-you-youre.html


----------



## AdeC

Hi Jim.
i just looked at the link and that seems to be the explanation but would this still come up in the desktop version too like it does on mine.
I can't believe i have been in chat with the tech support for the best part of 2 hours this afternoon and it is a known issue why on earth aren't they aware

Adrian


----------



## Jim Wilde

Yes I think so....this is the thread from the Adobe U2U forum where I found that link to the Adobe KB article: http://forums.adobe.com/thread/1446903?tstart=90

As for Adobe tech support....no comment!


----------



## AdeC

Hi Jim,
There seems to be a lot of people with the same problem so hopefully it will be resolved ASAP. Especially before my 27 or 26 Days are up (of my so called trial).
I really would like to start using lightroom but am apprehensive in case i have to uninstall everything.

I am still really surprised the tech support were not aware of the issue even when there was post from Adobe staff about the issue.
To make matters worse i had to get my other half to walk home from work because of being in the chat with tech support for so long:hm: 

Thanks for your help Jim
Adrian


----------



## clee01l

ade123 said:


> ... I really would like to start using lightroom but am apprehensive in case i have to uninstall everything...


If Lightroom Mobile is the only reason that you bought LR, It might take a short while to resolve it. An Adobe response to KB 7221644 will be your solution for that part.  If you purchased the LR/PSCC bundle for the benefits that LR brings I would not hesitate to make use of the LR/PSCC parts of your subscription.


----------



## AdeC

Hi Cletus 
The mobile aspect wasn't the only reason I subscribed as it gives me an opportunity to use and learn photoshop too.
i just didn't want start using LR until the issue was resolved incase there were other problems with the subscription
I suppose I could start using LR on my MacBook Pro and wait until the issue is solved on the mobile side of things and then
sync to it afterwards.
regards Adrian


----------



## Victoria Bampton

They should just need to change something in the database, so I'm sure they'll figure it out before the 26 days expires.  They'll have an awful lot of furious people if they don't!  So I'd say you're quite safe to start experimenting with mobile.  When they resolve it, they might ask you to sign out and in again, but that won't lose anything.


----------



## AdeC

Victoria 
Thanks for the advice and I will start using LR this weekend and hopefully they will resolve the issue soon.
once again thank you very much for the advice and congrats on running such a helpful site and also producing
a fantastic book 
Adrian


----------



## AdeC

I have just signed into lightroom on both MacBook and iPad and all is now as it should be it shows I am now subscribed.
many thanks for all the advice and thanks to Adobe for a quick remedy.
Ade


----------

